# Barking at other dogs when in the car



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Do you have a second person who can help you with this? We had a lot of success anticipating the barking, saying something like “Oh look! A puppy!” and then feeding a treat. But this is virtually impossible without a second set of hands and eyes.


----------



## PB4EVR (Dec 26, 2018)

Great idea --unfortunately, I do not have a second person with us. I can try tossing a treat after "Look, a Puppy" if I see the dog first (he often sees it before I do). Thanks.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

The problem with that is you won’t be able to focus on him and might do more harm than good if you’re inadvertently rewarding him when he’s in an excited state. With my husband driving, I could reward Peggy for looking and then disengaging/looking at me. It was the disengaging that triggered the reward.

Could you do a private session or two with a trainer?


----------



## PB4EVR (Dec 26, 2018)

I totally understand. Maybe I could park somewhere dogs frequent so I could focus 100% on him. Appreciate your help.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Parking is a great idea. Choose a parking spot with foot traffic coming from a predictable direction, and keep a good distance to start.

With this stuff, we tended to push Peggy too far, too fast, and actually hindered our progress. Once you’ve got a solid foundation, though, you may be amazed at how well your boy does.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

While Peggy's right about all this, when you aren't able to work on the problem I would suggest using a covered crate in the car (or blackout the windows) so he cannot see the other dogs. That way he cannot rehearse this behavior. When working on counter conditioning you want to avoid him backsliding into the same routine when you are not able to work directly with him.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Totally. It’s also not safe having a dog freaking out when you’re driving, especially when it happens with no warning.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

What about those window screens that people use to protect children from the sun? Would that limit his view?


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Dianaleez said:


> What about those window screens that people use to protect children from the sun? Would that limit his view?


It could. I think it just depends on how easily triggered he is.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

There's a backstory to this thread but it involves a slight aversive. Two of the participants are certified trainers . You can do this yourself in a parking lot near a pet store or groomers, somewhere there will be dogs. 









crazy in the car


Hello everyone, My girls go absolutely nuts when traveling in my SUV when they see other animals, especially dogs and oddly motorcycles. I've removed the rear seats so they have plenty of room to lay down or just watch the world go by. But, when going through town a slower speeds they always...




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## PB4EVR (Dec 26, 2018)

Rose n Poos said:


> There's a backstory to this thread but it involves a slight aversive. Two of the participants are certified trainers . You can do this yourself in a parking lot near a pet store or groomers, somewhere there will be dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the backstory. Thanks so much for everyone's input!


----------

